# Cargo Weight



## dazoonie (Sep 13, 2009)

On an average camping trip of one week duration, approximately how much cargo weight would people carry? I'm just meaning food, water, clothing etc. for 2-4 people. I have heard that you should allow for at least 1000 lbs, but others have laughed and said to allow for up to 2000 lbs because you'd be surprised at what you will pack. 
Am I being totally unrealistic to think that we would never pack a ton worth of gear? We have a tent trailer right now and I would guess that we probably take about 400 lbs with us, but it is just a guess.


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think 2-3 people can normally carry at least 1500 lbs.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Dazoonie,

With due respect, I think the question you should be asking is "What is my TV and Trailer (or Mobile Home) maximum Cargo Carrying Capacity (CCC)? 

To get the CCC you take the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of each unit or the Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) for all units minus the Unloaded Vehicle Weight (UVW), water, propane, grill, occupants, any options the dealer or you added etc.

A quicker way to determine how much extra you can carry is to weigh the unit(s) with passengers (Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW)) and calculate the difference from the GVW and GVWR or GCWR. That number will be more meaningful and useful than estimating how much people would normally carry. In other words they may want to carry 500 pounds each but you might have to limit that to 250 pounds each if your limit for extra cargo is 1000 pounds.

Two other considerations:

1. Water at 8.3 pounds per gallon is one factor you can control. Like you I have a PUP and will travel empty and fill up when I get to the CG.

2. Some folks add a safety margin and will limit the GVW to 80 percent of the GVWR,

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i fiigure you could easily get by and be perfectly happy carrying 400# of stuff. some folks carry a butt-load of stuff, some just a little, just depends on you. 

it works like this, most of what you carry, you won't need/use and the more stuff you drag out, the more you gotta put up.


----------

